# Alergies



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

So I've narrowed down one of my allergies, its either blood-worms or brine shrimp... lol... Anyone else allergic to anything like this? I am not allergic to any type of shellfish, and eat it happily. It is a very strange allergy, thought I would share... lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing out of the norm for me. I'm allergic to cats, dogs and pollen, but there's plenty of all of those around me, lol.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Bloodworms. Many people are allergic to them. Bloodworms are midge fly larvae and it's thr hemoglobin you are allergic to. It can get worse as time goes on.dont touch your eyes or get it in a cut. I'm allergic and I know alot of people who are. If I put my hand in someone's tank that has fed them..I get hives. The Chinese ones are the worst. Even the dried ones.
I knew one guy who went into anephalactic shock from walking into a petshop where the tanks had been fed bloodworms.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275030,-122.835448


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are not supposed to eat blood worms or brine shrimps - like you eat sea food !!!!! JK

There was a thread on allergy to blood worms and suggestion to wear gloves. April is one of those.

eeeeek, April our minds are sync'ed ! You beat me by seconds


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I also agree with April,on occasion I've accidently rubbed My Eyes after handling Bloodworms a very unpleasant burning/itching sensation. So I always wash My Hands after handling BW's. I always wondered if it was just Me?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

My eyes look like rocky after his fight if I touch mine!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235411,-123.185270


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

When I buy the 16oz flats, I like to precut them - I need to wear latex gloves when I'm handling them.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

As has been said, Bloodworms for sure. I have never had a reaction to it but many staff have over the years. Brine shrimp should not affect you though.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

If I touch bloodworms I get itchy cuticles and god forbid I touch my eyes afterwards of my face poofs up like a blowfish - it's terrible!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the same reaction just like Keri.


----------



## Nereid (Apr 16, 2011)

I get hives from bloodworms too. I made the mistake the other day of picking up a package and then rubbing my eye a few minutes later... Big Mistake... My eye ball actually puffed up. But Reactin took care of it eventually


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to keep allergy cuisine drops on hand. I wash my hands in hibitaine after feeding.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275070,-122.835464


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

charles said:


> I have the same reaction just like Keri.


Got a picture Charles ? Bad joke haha


----------

